# I think I just made mistake and bought a Gnu Rider's Choice



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

You didn't mess up with a twin board, and definitely didn't mess up considering the price you got. If you are strictly freeriding you may want to consider setting your stance back just a hair.

In any case though report back to us and let us know how the board ends up treating you .


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

phew, thanks. I'm panicking. They were also selling the Gnu CHB Wide MTX 164 for $199 and I was thinking of switching, but that board has much less features for the money. I like the idea about the setting the bindings back a bit to making it more directional.


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

If that was a mistake, I wish I made mistakes more often.

You'll be golden.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

isnt the riders choice the gnu version of the banana pretty much? not your most ideal freeride board.

where do you ride dex, i noticed your from mich?


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

I really only take one or two good trips out west every year but don't snowboard much in the midwest, lack of mountains. I'm a little afraid of this board being too soft and getting unstable since I mostly just cruise groomers as fast as I possibly can. Do you think I should switch my order to a Gnu CHB MTX. I can't get a wide board, but the CHB is more directional/allmountain styled. The Rider's choice that I ordered is only MTX, but doesn't have the banana-tech BTX. Gnu makes both, but only the MTX was cheap and available.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You'll be just fine. The RC is a great all-around board, although it's a true twin freestyle board. I love them so much, I've owned like 5-6 of them over the last 3 years.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

The RC is an awesome board, I ride it everywhere.


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for quelling my buyers remorse. I feel much more reassured. I may at some point look into something stiffer and more directional, but this seems like a good all around board. Also, I figure I can just move the bindings back a bit for powdery riding. Since it's a 166cm and a wide, it's hard to imagine it would be bad on the groomers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

You're first mistake was trusting any word that contained a G and didn't make the damn G sound. wowzers


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Freeriding is great but when the snow and/or terrain isn't there then a twin is fun and eventually you'll want to figure out switch; and the mag is awesome on firm hard pack days...might as well have a variety of tools instead of a bunch of the same tools.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

DexterMichigan said:


> Awesome. Thanks for quelling my buyers remorse. I feel much more reassured. I may at some point look into something stiffer and more directional, but this seems like a good all around board. Also, I figure I can just move the bindings back a bit for powdery riding. Since it's a 166cm and a wide, it's hard to imagine it would be bad on the groomers.


the RC is pretty stiff, it does fine everywhere


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

post up your experiences with the RC board. I am curious to see what you thought about it.. I LOVE my 09 RC! I would ride it anywhere and think nothing about it.


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

I will definitely do that. I'm heading to Park City, UT on Saturday with it. Some interesting comparisons to my 99 Burton Canyon 168cm board. The Gnu Rider's Choice Wide MTX 166cm is identical in length, except it is blunted (straight cut) at the tip and tail instead of curved. The body of the board is pretty much the same as my 168. Comparing the two, I expected the Gnu, being 10 years newer and slightly shorter, to be lighter. However, the Gnu felt slightly heavier to lift with no binding. Lastly, giving the board a flex test, if felt more flexible than the Canyon. This is not really a surprise as the Canyon is more of a free ride board.

I'll post the results of my trip, good or bad. I'm excited.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

have fun at Park City you lucky dog!!! One day I will make it out there!!!

looking forward to hearing your review of the board.. i am pretty sure you'll be very happy!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

I ride a 09 RC MTX and I LOVE it. I would say that I'm defintiely more of a freerider than freestyler. I spend most of my time either bombing groomers or riding trees and off-piste terrain. I even spent a week in Austria on the RC in some really deep pow and it rode like an animal (I'm 5'8" 165lbs by the way and I ride the 154.5cm). 

Bottomline, it shreds. Its definitely pretty stiff and will not butter very well but I take it to the park and rails all the time and it holds its own.

But for straight ripping, I havent ridden a board faster and more fun.


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

Just got back from Park City. The conditions were mediocre, with warm weather, man made snow, groomers in the morning and mash potatoes in the afternoons. I thought the 09 Rider's Choice MTX Wide 166 was awesome. It was quick to turn, chopped through icy groomers, and generally provided a lot of control. I'm 250 lbs, so I found the board a little more flexible than my old board, but that gave it extra comfort over the long day. I liked this board and was the envy of the mountain dude locals it seemed.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

great to hear dexter... it really is an amazing board!


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i have heard the RC is pretty stiff and most people love it for everything, should be great.


----------

